

Rate My Startup: bTreated - ahersch

Launching this week, bTreated is an invite-only website offering members exclusive deals on last minute luxury services in their city. If you're willing to wait to book up to 48 hours in advance, you can score deals up to 80% off on services such as massages, facials, haircuts, and more. Last minute appointment inventory is the equivalent of last summer’s footwear line and that’s what spas and salons can discount.<p>Let us know what you think!<p>www.bTreated.com<p>Exclusive Invite for hk members only! www.btreated.com/user/register/email/hn@btreated.com<p>Thanks a lot!
======
Startmeup
Stepping away from the product driven deal-a-day sites... great idea. The
interface seems user friendly, and the management seems to understand their
market.

I think that this has the potential to be a huge success. Excited to see if
these "deals" are as great as they sound upon launch.

------
nck4222
Nice design. I'd suggest showing what the deals are without having to sign up.
Maybe you do this and I just missed it?

If I see a site that says "We have really cool deals for you, just sign up and
we'll show you," I'm closing that window.

~~~
ahersch
Thanks for the feedback and we certainly understand what your saying.
Basically, the partners that we've signed on board don't want their deals
exposed to Google and we're trying to protect their brand. However, I agree
with you that we can do a better job of teasing the deals. Thanks again!

------
steph1256
I think the site looks nice. Can't wait to try out a deal. Seems like an
interesting concept... really the first "different" type of site I've seen of
these deal sites.

